# postfix-2.5.11,2 is marked as broken



## gpdahl (Apr 28, 2011)

I absentmindedly selected both Kerberos options and now I can't install any version of postfix. Is there any way I can fix this? Is there a temp file or something I can delete?


```
postfix-2.5.11,2 is marked as broken: Select only one SASL Kerberos option.
*** Error code 1 is the full error message I get.
```


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 28, 2011)

You can go into the port directory and run

`# make config` to change the flags.


----------

